# Tripletail Classic Mobile Bay, Al



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

If anyone else is fishing the Tripletail Classic this weekend, holler. Always nice to put a name with a face at a tournament.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I am! I know we have 28 teams registered so far. Some coming from as far as Houston and Key West.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

@TidewateR will be there (probably late and without beer) trying to figure out where his fishing partner is


----------



## Baydreamer35 (Oct 17, 2014)

EvanHammer said:


> @TidewateR will be there (probably late and without beer) trying to figure out where his fishing partner is


What are the dates again?


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

I saw you registered on there!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm bringing frozen old fashioned's and boudin! & if any of you checked the weather, I'm not sharing


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Got a good one today. Debated leashing it to the dock to measure again on Saturday


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrats to Jeffrey St. John and his dad Sam for winning. They ran over 170 miles in their marquesa. We ran 151 miles in the maverick and only saw one fish. Congrats to Sam for big fish. For an inaugural tournament, it was great. Shout out to Noble, my dad and the others that put it on. Enjoyed getting to see some faces we don’t get to see often. If you are on the gulf coast, you should fish this next year. Tough fishing all around but a blast nonetheless. 
Todd


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Tough fishing but a great event! They did a phenomenal job putting it all together. Awesome to see the local fly fishing community come together and people coming from out of town to see what our area is about. 

We only saw 2 fish and got 1 to eat but it was the right one. Actually saw the fish on a spot at 9am and couldn't get it to commit. Came back at 3pm and it was still there and ate first cast! Fish was 23.5"


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good job, guys. Congrats to the winners. Fly-fishing only format?

Also, who was the artist for the TT drawing?


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Where did both awards come from?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

We had a blast! Think we ran around 80 miles in the light blue Blackjack. Went 0-2 on fish. 2 heart breaking follows. Around 1:30 or so, we bailed to the beach to swim and drink. We sight casted a pompano (they were cruising on the backs of rays!) and casted at some big beach jacks. Can’t wait for next year. I was really impressed by the whole set up. Really professional and well organized.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

FMH said:


> Congratulations!!! Where did both awards come from?


The trophies came from Old Salts Copper Designs and the Fish Print was from The Fish Print Shop. It was Fly fishing only also.


----------

